# Purchase new Visodate or Le Locle?



## BMWToronto (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi,
I currently only have an ORIS BC3 (eta 2836-2) which I adore. 
I'm now trying to get a dress watch for every day use on a student's budget of $500-600. I prefer a classic dress watch on leather that is automatic.

Recently, I came across both the le locle and the new VIsodate. The price difference is only $50 here in Toronto at the store (list 650 and 695 respectively). 

The visodate has the 2836-2 (not sure what grade) - same as my ORIS, while the le locle has the eta 2824. 
I'm not sure if one is better than the other in terms of precision/movement? 

have you any of you had experiences with either of these watches? 

Thanks,

Marko


----------



## arpad89 (Jun 7, 2009)

I happen to own a Le Locle, whose accuracy is within the normal range, I would say. It runs approximately 5-8 seconds fast every day.
(I stopped checking the accuracy long ago, so I only assume that the deviation is still within this range.)

As it’s usually said here, you will be wearing the watch, so YOU have to find out which one you like the most. However, one advantage that the Visodate has in contrast with the Le Locle is that it also displays the day and not just the date.

Had the Visodate been launched when I bought my Le Locle, I would have probably chosen it instead of the Le Locle. But, as I said above, my Le Locle works well and I’m satisfied with it.


----------



## arpad89 (Jun 7, 2009)

I happen to own a Le Locle, whose accuracy is within the normal range, I would say. It runs approximately 5-8 seconds fast every day.
(I stopped checking the accuracy long ago, so I only assume that the deviation is still within this range.)

As it’s usually said here, you will be wearing the watch, so YOU have to find out which one you like the most. However, one advantage that the Visodate has in contrast with the Le Locle is that it also displays the day and not just the date.

Had the Visodate been launched when I bought my Le Locle, I would have probably chosen it instead of the Le Locle. But, as I said above, my Le Locle works well and I’m satisfied with it.


----------



## 6138 (Sep 26, 2008)

I would choose the visodate simply for being a new, less common model in the street


Eta 2836 and 2824 are exactly the same machine, one with the day of the week and other one not


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

I like the style of both, but the vintage feel would sway me towards the Visodate!!

I tried one on recently, and it is a very nice watch, and looked good on


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Tough choice :think:.

I have a Le Locle and adore it, but the Visodate is VERY nice. However, if I didn't have none and was going to buy now, I would go with the Le Locle only if it was the model with PR (that's the one I have). If I had to choose between the "regular" Le Locle and the Visodate, then I think I would go with the Visodate.


----------



## gabydeak (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello ,

I was in this situation to chose betwen Le locle and Visodate.
I like very much the Vintage look of the Visodate and the Gold-black combination of the watch sow I bought a Visodate 
Here some pictures:

KpHost.hu - 24082010465.jpg - - Kpfeltlts, ingyenes kpfeltltő. gyors megbzhat trhely
KpHost.hu - 24082010468.jpg - - Kpfeltlts, ingyenes kpfeltltő. gyors megbzhat trhely
KpHost.hu - 24082010469.jpg - - Kpfeltlts, ingyenes kpfeltltő. gyors megbzhat trhely
KpHost.hu - Copy of 24082010460.jpg - - Kpfeltlts, ingyenes kpfeltltő. gyors megbzhat trhely


----------



## Ursus (Sep 10, 2010)

Anyone else with more opinions on this subject? I'm also hesitating vs le locle and visodate, I like the update to the visodate very much 

Would anyone know if a standard tissot le locle bracelet would fit on the visodate by the way? I always like having the option, SS vs leather..

Edit: Just went to the store, the visodate IS stunning. I like how the glass is curved, very stylish. Logo looks much better in real life then in the pictures, looks just fine in the flesh. Difficult choice though, I wonder if that thing fits on a SS bracelet. It IS always nice to have the option.. If someone can tell me more about the possibility of a SS bracelet on the visodate, Tissot will have a new customer..


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Visodate is great watch, but Le Locle is the dressy one. Today Visodate looks like a dress watch compared to the new age utility watches, but that was the vision of the utility watches of early 60-ties... while Le Locle is a dress watch regardless the time. For this purpose I would get (in my case stay) with Le Locle.

P.S.
Have to admit, that my Le Locle is the first-gen one, with indices, not with numerals.


----------



## Ursus (Sep 10, 2010)

*bump* question still relevant


----------



## Ursus (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey guys, please can anyone give feedback on which of the two watches is the most suitable DRESS watch? I have an orange monster and will get either the lelocle or visodate for my bday (this weekend we purchase it), days are counting down and I can't make up my mind, I love both. Best dress watch, who can tell me? Price is the same for me.


----------



## nilayshrugged (Jan 18, 2015)

So I went for the Visodate. Retailed about £400. Nearly went for the le Locle but I found the latter so repetitive. Visodate is very unique in an oddly disarming way. Le Locle is simply a watch whilst Visodate is a statement.


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

nilayshrugged said:


> So I went for the Visodate. Retailed about £400. Nearly went for the le Locle but I found the latter so repetitive. Visodate is very unique in an oddly disarming way. Le Locle is simply a watch whilst Visodate is a statement.


nilayshrugged, your comments and the Visodate are as timeless as his thread. Wear in good health.


----------

